# Today's bottle dig



## adam.w.brymer (May 7, 2017)

My brother and I dug these bottles today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 7, 2017)

Did you dig them in a dump or a privy? do you know how to tell the age or date of that Coke bottle? Congrats. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 7, 2017)

Nice finds!  I'm curious what that Elixir bottle is.  And yeah that Coke bottle could definitely be a good one.  If it was with the other bottles it's got to be an early one and it looks like it's in fantastic condition.


----------



## sandchip (May 8, 2017)

Nice assortment of finds there, Adam.


----------



## RCO (May 8, 2017)

the coke bottle should be easiest to date , often the US ones had city names and patent dates on them .


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 8, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Did you dig them in a dump or a privy? do you know how to tell the age or date of that Coke bottle? Congrats. LEON.


Thanks!  We dug them in a dump that has all different aged bottles.  The coke bottle isn't that old, probably 1960's.  We were really excited about the black glass, crock, and elixir alimentaire bottles.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 8, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds!  I'm curious what that Elixir bottle is.  And yeah that Coke bottle could definitely be a good one.  If it was with the other bottles it's got to be an early one and it looks like it's in fantastic condition.


Thanks!  The elixir alimentaire has ducro a Paris on the other side.  It also still has some type of metal seal around the lip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 8, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Nice assortment of finds there, Adam.


Thanks!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 8, 2017)

RCO said:


> the coke bottle should be easiest to date , often the US ones had city names and patent dates on them .


It is a more modern hobbleskirt.  New Orleans on the bottom

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2017)

Coke looks older then 1960's, 1960'S Cokes had white ACL Lettering if I remember right. LEON.


----------

